# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Spring is coming, and three great American travel destinations are beaconing

## Watints

If you are tired of the cold temperatures of winter - the snow and ice, be patient and look for spring, which is growing nearer at a fast pace.

----------


## davidsmith36

Spring is the ideal time to visit many of the world's most popular vacation destinations. Before the peak summer crowds roll in, travelers can often find pleasant temperatures, fewer tourists and affordable lodging and airfare rates. Based on traveler votes and editor analysis, U.S. News assembled a list of the top escapes for the spring season. Explore the destinations and vote for your favorite spots below
New York City
Sydney
Las Vegas
 Glasgow
Lisbon
Mexico City.

----------


## JimmieAllman

ohh, spring is the most beautiful period in the year, all I can say, is that I like it very much )

----------


## jamesthomas

wow, thanks for information

----------

